# What car did you used to have???



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey just thought i would do a post to see what cars everyone else used to have before upgrading to our beloved TT's.

Heres my ex:









Ford Anglia 105e, to much hassle to keep!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I loved this, had it from new but in the end it just had to go [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

so far everyone is coming from a retro background


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry for spoiling the retro!!!

First (just before barry's became so unpopular):









Then (200bhp diesel - fun ):









Now:


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to drive my parents' cars so that include:

1) Suzuki Swift (the old one)
2) Kia Sportage (the old one)
3) Citroen C4
3) Opel(Vauxhaul) Corsa and now Astra
4) And now my mum bought a Suzuki Jimny


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Its a long list for me but these are the last two before the TT.



























Cheers
Steve


----------



## cwiseh_tt (Feb 19, 2008)

any paticular reason for getting rid of the 996 mate?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

recent years have been a string of company cars but the last ones I owned were:










Green mark 1 cooper s bored to 1380 high lift cam, LCB manifold custom exhaust, webber downdrafts and electric fan cooling. Ran at about 100bhp


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

cwiseh_tt said:


> any paticular reason for getting rid of the 996 mate?


To be honest it was one of those child hood dreams you have. I always wanted a 911 so i had one. 
The problem was i had the Golf R32 before it which was an amazing car. The Porsche was great but it never really gave me the experiance i thought it would.
And now ive got the TT i can honestly say its a better drive than the 911.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

* Some old Fiesta shared with my sis after I learnt to drive
* 1.9 Diesel Polo Twist








* 1.6 Megane Dynamic








* 2.0i MX-5 Sport (was the other half's)
_no pic_

All apart from the Fiesta were company cars, so no mods allowed, not even a new head unit 

I modded the Fiesta - put a shiny gear stick on it from Halfords. Thought it was funny, should have got go-faster-stripes as well... :wink: Only had it for 6 months though.

So the TT is really my first car of my own.


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

before the TT, i used to own a 53 Lexus is200. nice motor, just not enough raw power! :twisted:


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to own an A3 1997, loved the car, hated the design...


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Volvo S60 2,4T (mapped to 257bhp)









And before that, an Audi 80 2,8E


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

first car: 1.0 12v Corsa
second: mk4 polo 8v
third car: mk4 polo 16v
fourth: Mk2 golf gl (temp car between the polo and the TT)
fifth: mk1 tt 225


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

hi

use to own a vw lupo gti, black, xenons as standard, and there was hints of the TT in that, the pedals where the same, the dashpod dash had an audi influence, love that to bits
had a honda crx vtec, coupe not del sol, just pure engine

currently running a 24k miles vw golf driver in uber white alongside the TT :lol:

cheers


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

2 VW Lupo's

My Last GTI


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Shortened list:

Escort RS turbo series 2.

BMW 325i coupe.

Jaguar S-type, although I still have her.

Oh and MG TF 160, which is for sale


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

My first car:










followed by a rather long list of others including

Merc C250 TD
BMW 328iS Coupe
Fiat Punto 60SX
Nissan R33 Skyline GTS
Nissan R34 Skyline GTT
Smart City Coupe
Smart City Cabrio
Smart Roadster
Mini Cooper Cabriolet
Merc C220 CDI Coupe
Audi TT 225 Coupe
Porsche 911 C4S Cabrio









and now a Merc CLK270 CDI Coupe









and a Nissan GTR R35 being delivered 09/09/2009 for my 28th to replace the 911 I sold a few months back


----------



## soyunperderdor (Nov 13, 2008)

This is what i sold to buy my TT roadster. Great car it was too.


----------



## sabikeuk (Dec 2, 2008)

VW Golf MK4 1.4 16v - only 75 BHP - going to sell it soon.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Vauxhall Corsa - 2.0 16v conversion:

























3 x TOP 50 Show Car, 2 x Magazine Features was hard to part with after building it from standard for over 5yrs so I took it apart and put the money from the parts towards the TT


----------



## alanstotty (Jul 25, 2006)

I had a Mondeo 2.0 TDCi..................... vrrroooooommmmmmmm


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

this post has been a hit, i thought it was going to take ages to grow considering everyone is supposed to be at work? Or has everyone got a day off like me?


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Cortina Mk 3 GT
Cortina Mk 3 GXL
Ford Capri 3.0 GTXLR
Granada Ghia 2.5
Chevrolet Camero
Married :x 
Golf 1.3
Ford Escort Estate
Capri 2.0S
Cavalier Hatch
Cavalier Saloon
Orion Ghia
Divorced  
BMW 316
BMW 325
Redundant [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Nissan 120Y
Working Again  
Ford Escort Van
Ford Escort Estate
BMW 520 Estate
Married  
TT3.2

Plus a couple of bikes last was a Z650

and a few company motors

Cavalier x2
Sierra 
Sierra Estate
Orion Ghia
Escort Estate
Sierra
BMW 318

....Oh and a lot of army things from Land Rover including the V8 110 Fwd Control beast.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T60 TTX said:


> this post has been a hit, i thought it was going to take ages to grow considering everyone is supposed to be at work? Or has everyone got a day off like me?


Nah I am at work, this seems to have become part of my daily duties


----------



## maceonline (Jan 11, 2009)

Mini 79
Nova 1.2 SR
Fiat Bravo
Fiat Stilo
Citreon C2 VTS
TT 255

TT by far the best, but i still love the Nova, it was mint! The C2 was nippy 2


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually still have it - currently being used as a garden shed!

I bought it for the number plate, my initials and 3 numbers a few years ago........cost me four figures to get it through it's MOT so I could transfer the nos plate.










Had TT 225 Coupe New 2000 and then the Sline New since 2002 to date (changed for £5k at the time, so no brainer after 2 years and 18k)


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ooooo starting off at the tender age of 17 through to 31:

Ford Fiesta XR2 (chameleon blue)
Renault Clio x3 (silver, burgundy, and then black)
Toyota MR2 (Mk2 superwhite)
MG ZR (yellow 160 or was it 180 I cant remember the spec?)
Toyota Celica (Gen7 Red)
Audi TT Roadster (silver)

Looking towards the future I plan to buy a TT Mk2 coupe (or may be tempted by another roadster) but this wont be for a good couple of years yet.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Nissan micra
eunos roadtser
civic type r

and my gorgeous TT (i dont ever think i will sell her )


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Heres my car history:

MK1 XR2-Black
MK1 Fiat Uno Turbo-Metallic Green
Series 2 Escort RS Turbo-Mercury Grey
Fiesta RS Turbo-White
90 Spec Series 2 Escort RS Turbo-White
MK3 Golf VR6-White
Fiat Coupe 20v-Burgundy
MK4 Golf GTi 1.8t-Silver
My Current TT-Kingfisher Blue


----------



## lebowski (Oct 15, 2008)

escort mk4 
golf mk2
astra gte 8v mk2
escort mk 5
saxo vtr
ford cougar
ibiza cupra
200 bhp astra diesel
now 225 ttc

some dodgy cars at first but i finally got there in the end


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Some of the more interesting cars I've owned...


























And still the best ever... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]










Cheers

rich


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

That intergrale looks the nuts Rich,is that your actual one??My dream car garage would include one of those plus an Escort Cossie,E30 M3 and G60 Edition One Golf,and that would just be the retro side of it


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ultimate Dubs? 

Heres mine...

First Car - 1.2s Fiat Punto R-Reg (YES! I know... shurrup!!)









BMW 318iS T-Reg









BMW 330Ci Sport 04 Plate









Then bought my house, so BMW had to go...

MkIV Golf GTi 150 S-Reg









My Beloved TTR 225 W- Reg 









And now... My RRS TDV6


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

country boy said:


> That intergrale looks the nuts Rich,is that your actual one??


No mate unfortunately not. I got rid of mine long before digital cameras came out and mine was red. More like this I guess...










The Lightweight Land Rover was also the best £1000 I ever spent. A thumping V8 and a forest = Big fun    Sold 18 months later for around £2k I think :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam RRS said:


> Ultimate Dubs?
> 
> Heres mine...
> 
> First Car - 1.2s Fiat Punto R-Reg (YES! I know... shurrup!!)


That's nothing mate, my first car was a 1968 VW Beetle 1500 like this but in blue. I was into Dubs big time... :wink:










Cheers

Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Used to have a VX220 loved this car in the summer.

DAZ.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> Used to have a VX220 loved this car in the summer.
> 
> DAZ.


Yeak I like those too. Never driven one though... :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

There fab just like a go cart.


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

only had one car before the TT

96 MK3 GTI 2.0


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

I want a Range Rover Sport!!


----------



## T60 TTX (Nov 9, 2008)

im gonna put my list up as everyone else has, starting at the tender age of 17 through to 22:

Ford Fiesta 1.1 popular
Vauxhall Nova 1.2 merit plus
Vauxhall Nova 1.3 SR- Got featured in fast car
Ford Fiesta 1.6 Zetec
Vauxhall Astra van - pile of shite, had it for about 2months
Hyundi Accent Coupe

then the Ford Anglia 1600 crossflow with 133bhp at the wheels (also rear wheel drive = FUN) totally kitted out with alot exspense, many thanks to the student loan:









And now i have the baby, AKA: Audi TT 225 Quattro coupe


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Gen 6 Celica GT <3


----------



## Paul_Devon (Mar 4, 2008)

Ive had so many cars over the years. I will only show you the cars Ive had in the last 12 months! Ive still got the black TT and the campervan but thinking about selling both sometime soon.

Civic Type R:









Toyota Supra with only 14k miles:









Honda S2000:









My first 225bhp TT:









Mini Cooper S:









VW Campervan:









My second Audi TT:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

My first car was an 87 Porsche 924S when i was 17
then 1984 Porsche 944
then a 95 Mustang GT
1995 Range Rover Country Classic
2000 Audi TT Quattro
I can't seem to post pics there to big.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nova 1.2
peugeot 205 1.6 gti
fiesta rs turbo then this was mine beofre the tt. Escort cosworth


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Talbot Solara (lol)
Audi 89
Rover 216 vdp
Old Ford Cortina whilst I saved pennies
VW Passat
Honda Civic coupe
Golf cab
Mitsubishi Colt whilst the Golf was off road being repaired


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi used to own several 3lt & 2.8 injection capri's mk2 RS2000 ,BMW 2.5 sport, then my first Audi a panther black 1993 coupe2.0 8) 
followed by an A3 1.8t and now my best ever car 225 TT


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

First car 1.1 1995 fiesta, heavily modded, bad times lol
1996 Escort GTi, modded
2006 Fiesta Zetec s
2001 Audi TTC
2006 Fiesta ST, tuned, amazing car!!
Present 2003 Audi TTR


----------



## TonyLeroy (Aug 13, 2008)

My ex...










1989 Fiat X1/9 Gran Finale... plus lots of other Fords, Rovers, a Rav4 and a C-Class.


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

1st ever car at 17 was a Saxo..

Next car I bought when I was 19 and this was my 1.6 Mazda MX-5 (pictured below)

I'm now 22 and have finally bought my gorgeous 225 TTC in blue! (only bought in Monday so yet to take pics!)

Funnily enough, all my cars have been blue...just in various shades!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

T60 TTX said:


> Hey just thought i would do a post to see what cars everyone else used to have before upgrading to our beloved TT's.
> 
> Heres my ex:
> 
> ...


long before the days of digital cameras :
tractor,landrover,mini cooper 998, hilman imp , rover 3ltr,cortina 1600e ,morphed into ford anglia 1600gt , mk1 escort 1760(bilsteins, capri axle ,cage etc etc rally car only ) bmw2002, tr7v8, rx7 ( x2 one in states ) golf mk 11 x2 ( 8v +16v ) lancia delta x2 , peugy 306 turbo dsl x2 ( phase 1 +phase 2 )
still got: peugy 306 hdi, subaru pretzy and TT + mtb's (x3 ) and others not worth a mention (cavalier etc !!! )


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ian that cosworth looks awesome! (i hate that word... but it does)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Ad, was a great car. Did get some looks.


----------



## soyunperderdor (Nov 13, 2008)

Another i got rid of recently, totally brilliant car, just thirsty. Just fancied a change really but wish i still had it.


----------



## boyztoyz (Nov 13, 2008)

escort mk1 1300 sport
metro turbo
capri 1600 wrote it off.... :lol: 
renault 12
mini 1275GT
opel ascona 2.0
mk1 XR2
escort estate
rover 2600
alfa sud
mk4 XR3i
astra
capri 2.8inj
renault fuego turbo
mk3 escort RS1600
mk4 escort RS turbo
merc diesel est
vw pas est
landrover disco
mk2 XR2
golf cab
escort cab
LHD bmw z3 3.2m
RHD bmw z3 3.2m
bmw 330 diesel
new discovery
new lexus is200 .... got nicked
another new lexus from insurance
sold lexus and went back to bikes
r6
r1
gsxr1000
r1
fireblade
back to cars
jag diesel
px jag on TT








NOW...........


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

Went from this A4

View attachment 4

View attachment 3


To this QS

View attachment 2


To this RS ! :twisted:

View attachment 1


----------



## m1ke27 (Jan 18, 2009)

xr2 
cavalier sri 130
mk2 golf gti
bmw 325i
astra gte 16v
mr2 turbo
civic vti
mk4 golf gti
focus rs
TTC (2 weeks)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Mike what did you think of the focus rs??? i was going to get one before the tt.


----------



## Biggsy (Feb 13, 2007)

Went from this 200 SX S13









To this:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

this made way for my TT ,and i still miss it


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

From this










to this










to this










to this :twisted:










and maybe back to a V6 TT soon.............................


----------



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

1- mk2 fiesta 1.1
2- mk4 astra sport 1.6
3- c2 vts 1.6
4- golf gt tdi 130

now a tt225

and not long turned 20 so much more to come im sure


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wrote this off before getting my insurance payout and buying my 225










any other former lupo owners migrated over from club lupo??


----------



## Rich_h (Oct 17, 2008)

Metro - first car, you take what you can get!
XR2 - liked it
Volvo 480 Turbo - faster, lots of toys, expensive to run
Rover 220 coupe - pretty, terrible build quality sent me Japanese
Mazda MX6 - Loved the V6 got written off after 3 months
Mazda MX6 - Still loved the V6
Mazda MX5 - wanted 2 seats and no roof before any kids arrived
225 TTR - daughter can go in the wifes car, I wanted the performance.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

1987 ford fiesta 957- more spot lamps than a football ground! :? 
1990 peugeot 309 1.3 gti replica  
1993 volkswagen polo 1.3 gt- 115mph!!!! barrel rolled at 50mph [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
1998 s*itroen saxo 1.1i- insurance friendly after crash above  
1999 volkswagen polo 1.4cl :evil: 








2000 volkswagen beetle 2.0- new beetle runner up gti trackshow 2005, best new beetle elsecar megameet 2007, runner up gti international 2007,2008 8) 

















1998 volkswagen polo 1.4l- bought for £650 sold a month later for £1400  








2003 audi tt roadster 150


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Evening - here are the last two cars i had before the TT

MX-5 Turbo about 200bhp










and then the RX-7 about 325bhp 










do miss them but looking forward to doing some exciting stuff to the TT


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Only 24 and I've have some pups! lol!
1. Mk5 ('92) 1.4 Ford Escort LX, 75BHP
2. 1989 2.0 Ford Sierra GLX, 115BHP
3. 1999 2.0 Mondeo, 128BHP
4. 2003 2.0 D4D Toyota Avensis, 116BHP
5. 2001 1.8T TT 225BHP

I've driven a DB9 round bruntingthorpe - does that count?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm 22 and had the following - modded by me apart from the blue one :roll: :

first car at 16 (1 litre lump of poo)









This SXI at 17:









coupe at 19:









TT @ 20:


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

I parted with the 2003 renault clio dynamique 1.2 16v to make way for the 225 audi TTC :mrgreen:


----------



## coxydc (Feb 5, 2009)

206 Sport - Only had it for 3months b4 TT


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

TT was the first car I owned


----------



## saigonij (Nov 15, 2008)

this was mine.

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C44080?pt=pf

built it myself, including putting the stonking 24v cosworth engine in it! powerslides every day!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Rik-E is that a Hyundai there with the angel eyes??


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

S3 TVR  then  then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> Ultimate Dubs?
> 
> Correct- 2006 WInner


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Too many to list but last motor was:










4 litre Chim with Sports exhaust - still miss it now!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> My first car was an 87 Porsche 924S when i was 17
> then 1984 Porsche 944
> then a 95 Mustang GT
> 1995 Range Rover Country Classic
> ...


AT 17? Incurance? :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> wrote this off before getting my insurance payout and buying my 225
> 
> any other former lupo owners migrated over from club lupo??


Me. Bikerz on Club Lupo too. Had teh 2 toned one, see pics on page 1 or 2


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

foxie said:


> first car: 1.0 12v Corsa
> second: mk4 polo 8v
> third car: mk4 polo 16v
> fourth: Mk2 golf gl (temp car between the polo and the TT)
> fifth: mk1 tt 225


pics of the polo 16v



















PRE-bonnet mod


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

loooked sweet that foxie 8)


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

so did your 'raddo


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers dude,i feel the dub-love


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

Adam RRS said:


> Rik-E is that a Hyundai there with the angel eyes??


Yeh it is adam,

I made the angels myself with a couple of LED's and acrylic tubes lol

You may have seen the yellow/black coupe in the 'love shy' r'n'b music video, I sorted him out with them aswell, his name was Liam from memory.


----------



## Ben_Allen76 (May 19, 2008)

Citroen Saxo 1.1i 
Corsa SRi 1.4 16V 
Saxo VTR
Saxo VTS, spent a bit of money on this car, got it cammed produced 160bhp, all stripped out, decent bilsten track suspension, used to give bigger powered cars a run for the money on the track.

Then on my 21st birthday was torn between buying a honda S2000 or the 225 TT, went with the TT, but have also bought a Honda S2000


----------



## m4kvw (Mar 28, 2007)

Before:









After:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> > Ultimate Dubs?
> ...


thought so...

I was there too


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool. we like showing off :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Cool. we like showing off :lol:


We do indeed!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > My first car was an 87 Porsche 924S when i was 17
> ...


no the insurance wasn't to bad it was old so in U.S if a car is that old its considered a collector and insurance goes way down my Mustang was the worst I got that when i was 18 and insurance alone was 300 a month in U.S dollars


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Far too many cars to remember but some of my favourites include

Audi S3
BMW M3
Honda CRX VXI
Mitsubishi Evo 5
Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo
Subaru WRX STi
VW Mk2 Golf 1.8 GTI 16V
VW Mk4 Golf GTI Turbo

and of course the three Audi TTC 225's


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Seen threads like this bfore on the forum but never added my bit, till now

MKII Capri 1.6GT
MKII Capri 2.0 Ghia
Nova 1.3SR
Fiesta 950 Pop Plus
Escort 1.4 (worst car ever)
Mondeo 1.8LX
A3 1.8Sport
A3 1.8T
225 TTC
996 Carrera Cab
A3 1.8T
225 TTR
A4 2.0T Cabrio
Mitsubishi L200
225 TTC (current)

E


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

These are the cars that I have so far enjoyed owning  
1964 VW Baja Beetle, 1800CC conversion (loved this car 8) )
VW Golf GTi
Renault 5 GT Turbo
VW Golf GTi Cabrio (leaked-never wanted a cabrio again)
Renault 5 GT turbo
Renault 21 Turbo Quadra
Audi S2 (Most relaible car I've owned so far - 290,000 miles & never missed a beat)
Audi 225 TTC


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh loads of motors I had 3 last year before the TT in July but liked these best I suppose, well wasn't too impressed or I wouldn't have sold them.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Audi A3 1.8T ...
Golf 1.8 GTI T









Polo 1.9TDI Sport









MCS









& Im about to buy a TT if that counts :wink:


----------



## Foz (Oct 20, 2008)

1st car, a renault clio 1.4

2nd car







3rd car








4th car


















5th car


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Your MK4 is sweet Foz  You gotta love a nice MK4!!


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

List of my cars I am only 26 but love buying new cars 

1.Black Corsa 1.4 SRi
2.BLack Saxo 1.6 VTR
3.Black Corsa 1.2 SXi
4.Black Corsa 1.4 SRi
5.Silver Saxo 1.6 VTR
6.BMW 325i E36 (M3 Rep)
7.Grey Fiesta RS Turbo
8.Silver Audi A3 1.8 Sport
9.Black Toyota MR2 Turbo Import (allot of work sone) running 300BHP+
10.Grey Golf MK4 2.0 GTI
11.Black Seat Leon Cupra Revo Mapped stage 1
12.White Integra Type R (loved that car [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
13.Silver BMW 318Ci E46
14.Silver Golf MK4 1.8 GTi
15.Blue BMW 328i E46
16.Silver BMW 325i M Sport E46
17.MY BLUE TT 

Here are a couple of pics of them


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

My first car


----------



## robclarke (Jul 8, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> wrote this off before getting my insurance payout and buying my 225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had this little thing, was a beast but a bit on stilts! Was on Club-Lupo from time to time.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

i started with a 1.2 16v Fiat Punto when i was 17

Bought a 1.6 16v Honda Civic Coupe Summer Special when i was 18

Then later the same year i Bought a 1.8 16v Toyota Celica ST

Now i'm 20 and i have a TT 225


----------



## GregR (Jul 11, 2009)

Started off in an ancient mk2 1.3l polo.

Then got a mk2 golf gti:









Then bought a mk3 golf vr6:









Then went for a mk2 golf with a Vr6 in it:









And now i'm in a mk1 TT 225 in denim blue and i have got some subtle plans for it!

Greg


----------



## mobbster (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi ALL
List and some pics below......
1,Mini 1000cc
2,Metro MG 1300cc........ D - reg
3,Xr3i ........................E - reg
4,Tvr Chimera 4.0 V8...... P - reg
5,Saxo VTS.................. R - reg
6,Ibiza Cupra 1.8T........ 51 - reg
7,Leon Cupra R 1.8T.......03 - reg
8,TTC 225 1.8T..............y - reg
9,SLK 350....................54 - reg
10,TTC 3.2..................54 - reg
11,TTR 3.2 dsg.............55 - reg
12,A4 DTM 2.0..............55 - reg
13,Fiesta ST................05 - reg
15,Focus ST.................55 - reg
16,Focus ST.................07 - reg
17,M3cs......................06 - reg
18,TTqs......................55 - reg
19,Fiesta ST.................55 - reg
20,Focus ST..................07 - reg
21,Evo 9 FQ360MR..........08 - reg......Still have
22,Subaru WRX..............56 - reg
23,Subaru RB320............56 - reg
24,VW Touareg altitude....07 - reg......Still have

PLUS.... 7 Ford & Merc vans....... 51 to 08 reg..


----------



## EDP (Apr 27, 2009)

Not really what I used to have as I still own them but here are my other two motors,

White 205 GTi with a Mi16 engine.




























and my other 205 in sorrento green which I have fully restored over the last 4 years. This has a 306 GTi6 engine.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

No pics but I had a Green Disco 

T ROB T


----------



## Bushybeaver (Aug 22, 2009)

FIrst Motor 1.4 SR








My trusty XR2








Loved this car, 1800 Zetec XR2i, Chipped, slammed, loud.








Tank Gti








ST170








Cupra R 265 and lots of mods.








Fab VRS, great little car








Rep wagon ST Mondi








My current toy, thought I would throw this in here  









Current ride.

Ive had a MR2 turbo mk2, Astra and Cav GSI but no pics.


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's my old faithfull...


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

fiat bravo hlx had it ten years from new didnt give me any trouble at all not like this one


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Came across one of my old Evo's photos earlier


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ImolaTT said:


> fiat bravo hlx had it ten years from new didnt give me any trouble at all not like this one


Italian cars are very underrated and it's a little unjust.

I loved my Integrale and miss it when I read posts like this. I love the TT but it doesn't have the 'Je ne sais quoi' of the Lancia...

Cheers

rich


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Golf TSI 140 This was the 1.4 VW engine in a Golf but they fitted a supercharger & a turbo to it. It was great, it had 140hp for a wide spread of its rev range so quicker than you'd expect for 140hp.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

the last car i had was an old renault laguna.no pics but it was a crock eh shit.the cam belt went at 90 thou and somebody nicked it,just picked it up and put it on a low loader and its never been seen since. :lol: :lol: :lol: i still laugh when i think about it


----------

